# حفلة لازم تتفرج عليها



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 يوليو 2012)

*حفلة صراصير*​ 
[YOUTUBE]P4T76RHol60[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2012)

*حراااااااااااااااااااام عليك يايسطس 

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (4 يوليو 2012)

*ليه كدة ليييييه ليييييييييه ؟؟ ها 
انا قاعدة فى امانة الله باكل دلوقتى تعمل فيا كدة ليه انا ناقصة (*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *حراااااااااااااااااااام عليك يايسطس
> 
> *


ههههههههههههه
انت اتخضيت ...اتخضيت
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *ليه كدة ليييييه ليييييييييه ؟؟ ها
> انا قاعدة فى امانة الله باكل دلوقتى تعمل فيا كدة ليه انا ناقصة (*


ههههههههه
أكيد عجبتك كتير
خلاص متشكورنيش
أشكرك sha2awet 2alam على مرورك​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يوليو 2012)

*طيب سؤال على الماشى 
مين عد الصراصير فى الفيديو حلال اللقطة الأولى؟
*​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب سؤال على الماشى
> مين عد الصراصير فى الفيديو حلال اللقطة الأولى؟
> *​


*سؤال وجيه:nunu0000:
*​


----------



## grges monir (4 يوليو 2012)

دماغهم عالية بصراحة
مش خايفين حد يدخلهم بشبشب بسببب الازعاج دة هههههههه


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (4 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> دماغهم عالية بصراحة
> مش خايفين حد يدخلهم بشبشب بسببب الازعاج دة هههههههه


لأ مهى الصراصير فى الدول دى مش بتضرب بالشبشب
ههههههههه
أشكرك grges monir على المرور والتعليق الجميل​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 يوليو 2012)

حفلة زفت الزفت 
منك لله يا يسطس 
أنا مش عارفة إية اللى عجبك فى الفيديو والحفلة الزفت دى
دة فيديو مقرف ومعفن واللى صور المناظر دى عايز ينضرب بالنار 
بالرغم إن الحفلة عجبت إبنى 
لك يوم يا يسطس حاضر :t9:


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (5 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههههههه حفلة جمدا جدا يايسطس ايه الشغل العالى ده ... حلفتك بالنبى متبقاش تقطع الحفلات دى خليى الواحد يفرفش شوية 






AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> حفلة زفت الزفت
> منك لله يا يسطس
> أنا مش عارفة إية اللى عجبك فى الفيديو والحفلة الزفت دى
> دة فيديو مقرف ومعفن واللى صور المناظر دى عايز ينضرب بالنار
> ...


 

الحفلة دى جزء صغيرة من فيلم ..  امال لو شوفتى باقى الفيلم  هتعملى ايه ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 يوليو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> الحفلة دى جزء صغيرة من فيلم ..  امال لو شوفتى باقى الفيلم  هتعملى ايه



وأنا إية اللى يخلينى 
أتفرج على حاجة مُقززة ومُقرفة ومعفنة زى دى ......... حاجة تقرف


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (5 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *طيب سؤال على الماشى
> مين عد الصراصير فى الفيديو حلال اللقطة الأولى؟
> *​



إنتا كل اللى يهمك ..........عدد الصراصير !!!
ولا المهنة بتحكم هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## scream man (7 يوليو 2012)

هييييييييييييييييييييييه
انا شوفت التعليقات قبل الفيديو


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> حفلة زفت الزفت
> منك لله يا يسطس
> أنا مش عارفة إية اللى عجبك فى الفيديو والحفلة الزفت دى
> دة فيديو مقرف ومعفن واللى صور المناظر دى عايز ينضرب بالنار
> ...


أولاً أشكرك أستاذتنا هيلانة على مرورك
والرد الجميل الرائع الخطير الجبار الحلو اللى مليان بكل المعانى
:act23:
وعلى فكره أنا عارف إن تعليقك ده ملهوش غير معنى واحد
هو ان الفيديو عجبك لابعد الحدود 
وده ينطبق عليه المثل اللى بيقول اللى يزيد عن حده ينقلب لضده
هحاول المرة اللى جايه احطلك الفيلم كاااااامل​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> ههههههههههههه حفلة جمدا جدا يايسطس ايه الشغل العالى ده ... حلفتك بالنبى متبقاش تقطع الحفلات دى خليى الواحد يفرفش شوية
> الحفلة دى جزء صغيرة من فيلم ..  امال لو شوفتى باقى الفيلم  هتعملى ايه


هههههههههههههههههه
أشكرك Coptic4Ever2 على المرور والمداخلة الجميله
ادى المداخلات ولا بلاش
مش زى ناس تانى
الفيلم بقى ده مهمتك انت يا بطل
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

scream man قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييه
> انا شوفت التعليقات قبل الفيديو


طيب روح شوف الفيديو 
وادخل علق
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> وعلى فكره أنا عارف إن تعليقك ده ملهوش
> غير معنى واحد هو ان
> الفيديو عجبك لابعد الحدود ​



أيوة فعلاً
 تتصور عجبنى لدرجة إنى حلمت بيه .

 بس الصراصير فى الحلم كانت ملونة بألوان الطيف
 وزى ما يكون كدة 
خير اللهم ما أجعلة خير:thnk0001:

 قال زى ما يكون شوفتك واقف معاهم :59:
وتقريباً كنت بتغني لهم فى الحفلة :mus25:........
 أو كنت بتأكلهم حاجة ....... مش فاكرة بالظبط  :smile01
 





> وده ينطبق عليه المثل اللى بيقول اللى يزيد عن حده ينقلب لضده
> 
> هحاول المرة اللى جايه احطلك الفيلم كاااااامل




طيب إبقى نزل الفيلم كدة وشوف هعمل فيك إية ؟؟ :boxing:
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+
+

+
+



كل سنة وانت طيب يسطس 
عايزة أشوفك هنا تانى :mus13:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> أشكرك Coptic4Ever2 على المرور والمداخلة الجميله
> ادى المداخلات ولا بلاش
> مش زى ناس تانى
> ...



لأ بقا ملكش دعوة بكوبتيك :mus13:.. أنا أقنعتة إن الفيديو زبالة 
 وهو عقل خلاص :giveup:
وكمان هو شاطر وبيسمع الكلام ومش هيتفرج على الحاجات دى تانى 
وهيقاطع الأفلام الى زى دى نهااااااااااائى :act19:

+++++++++++++++++
آه نسيت أقولك 
إحتمال كبير
Coptic4Ever2  ما يردش عليك خوفاً على إحراجك :smile01


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يوليو 2012)

*هو لزيز شوفتو زمان بس الحقيقه مققققققرف ههههههههههه مش عارفا الموئلف و المخرج شكلهم  مخهم خرج بره دماغهم هههههههههههههه*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

> أيوة فعلاً
> تتصور عجبنى لدرجة إنى حلمت بيه .


هههههههههههه
للدرجة دى كانت ليله رعب
  بس الصراصير فى الحلم كانت ملونة بألوان الطيف
  وزى ما يكون كدة 
 خير اللهم ما أجعلة خير:thnk0001:



> قال زى ما يكون شوفتك واقف معاهم :59:


متشوفيش وحش يا خاله
إبقى اتغطى كويس
:boxing:



> وتقريباً كنت بتغني لهم فى الحفلة :mus25:........
> أو كنت بتأكلهم حاجة ....... مش فاكرة بالظبط  :smile01


لأ ده إحنا كده دخلنا فى خد الزهايمر
:36_19_5:

​ 
​
​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لأ بقا ملكش دعوة بكوبتيك :mus13:.. أنا أقنعتة إن الفيديو زبالة
> وهو عقل خلاص :giveup:
> وكمان هو شاطر وبيسمع الكلام ومش هيتفرج على الحاجات دى تانى
> وهيقاطع الأفلام الى زى دى نهااااااااااائى :act19:
> ...



لا بقى فى دى هسيب الرد لأخويا الكبيررررررررر 
Coptic4Ever2​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (7 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هو لزيز شوفتو زمان بس الحقيقه مققققققرف ههههههههههه مش عارفا الموئلف و المخرج شكلهم  مخهم خرج بره دماغهم هههههههههههههه*


أشكرك أختى حبوا أعدائكم على مرورك الجميل والمداخلة والتقييم
دى ناس بتنطلق بخيالها علشان تبدع مش احنا اللى لسه بنتكلم فى يجوز ولا يجوز
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 يوليو 2012)

هههههههه
شكرا يايسطس
ومنتظرين المزيد من حفلاتك:budo:


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 يوليو 2012)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> هههههههه
> شكرا يايسطس
> ومنتظرين المزيد من حفلاتك:budo:


نورتى الموضوع أستاذتنا Coptic MarMar
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لأ بقا ملكش دعوة بكوبتيك :mus13:.. أنا أقنعتة إن الفيديو زبالة
> وهو عقل خلاص :giveup:
> وكمان هو شاطر وبيسمع الكلام ومش هيتفرج على الحاجات دى تانى
> وهيقاطع الأفلام الى زى دى نهااااااااااائى :act19:
> ...


 
صباح الصراصير يا هيلانة ... على فكرة انا مقتنعتش ولا حاجة بس للى كنت خايف منه حصل انك تحلمى بالفيديو ... ههههههههههههه  يبختك بالحلم الجامد ده وكمان باللالوان الطبيعية هههههههههههههههه

الفرجة على فيديو زى ده يعرفك قد ايه الناس اللى عملت الفيديوا ده تعبت فى شغل الجرفيك والانيميشن فى كل حركة من الحركات تعرفى علشان يعملوا فيديو زى ده ممكن يفضلوا يشتغلوا شهور  ... مش انتى برضة عوزة تتعلميى الانيميشن 

وبعدين انا بتفرج وهتفرج ومش هقاطع الافلام اللى دى دى ...


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (8 يوليو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> صباح الصراصير يا هيلانة ... على فكرة انا مقتنعتش ولا حاجة بس للى كنت خايف منه حصل انك تحلمى بالفيديو ... ههههههههههههه  يبختك بالحلم الجامد ده وكمان باللالوان الطبيعية هههههههههههههههه
> 
> الفرجة على فيديو زى ده يعرفك قد ايه الناس اللى عملت الفيديوا ده تعبت فى شغل الجرفيك والانيميشن فى كل حركة من الحركات تعرفى علشان يعملوا فيديو زى ده ممكن يفضلوا يشتغلوا شهور  ... مش انتى برضة عوزة تتعلميى الانيميشن
> 
> وبعدين انا بتفرج وهتفرج ومش هقاطع الافلام اللى دى دى ...


على العموم يا هيلانه طالما انتى عاوزه تتعلمى الأنيميشن 
مفيش قدامك غير إنك تتعلميها على الصراصير أو الخنافس
إختارى الأطرى على قلبك وقررى 
لكى حرية الإختيار
:59:
​


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (8 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههه جميله اوى *


----------



## ميراى البرنسيسه (8 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههههههههه تحفه اوى*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يوليو 2012)

الله يسامحك ياحبو
ده منظر موضوع يفتح نفس على الصبح
وع الله يقرفهم ويسامح صاحب الموضوع


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 يوليو 2012)

ليه ياعم كده احنا عملنا معاك ايه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> هههههههههههه
> للدرجة دى كانت ليله رعب​



ده بس علشان 
أنا شوفتك مع الصغاصيغ فى الحلم :ura1:




> متشوفيش وحش يا خاله
> إبقى اتغطى كويس
> :boxing:



قولتلك قبل كدة الوحش 
شوفتة مع الصغاصيغ
 فى الحلم :act23:




> لأ ده إحنا كده دخلنا فى خد الزهايمر
> :36_19_5:



براحتى :ura1:

​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يوليو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> صباح الصراصير يا هيلانة ... على فكرة انا مقتنعتش ولا حاجة بس للى كنت خايف منه حصل انك تحلمى بالفيديو ... ههههههههههههه  يبختك بالحلم الجامد ده وكمان باللالوان الطبيعية هههههههههههههههه
> 
> الفرجة على فيديو زى ده يعرفك قد ايه الناس اللى عملت الفيديوا ده تعبت فى شغل الجرفيك والانيميشن فى كل حركة من الحركات تعرفى علشان يعملوا فيديو زى ده ممكن يفضلوا يشتغلوا شهور  ... مش انتى برضة عوزة تتعلميى الانيميشن
> 
> وبعدين انا بتفرج وهتفرج ومش هقاطع الافلام اللى دى دى ...



صباح السحالى والتعابين :bomb: يا كوبتيك 
أنا فكرتك إقتنعت 
عموماً براحتك ........ انتا حر
أنا كنت بدور على مصلحتك بس مش اكتر
+++++++++
وأتعلم أنيميشن وجرافيك لية ؟؟ 
منا عرفاه من زماااااااان :t39:
وممكن أعملكوا دورة تدريبية علشان تحترفوا فيه :smil15:

وعلى فكرة أنا صممت فيديوهات كتير مستخدمة فيها الجرافيك والأنيميشن
 وبصمم الفيديو فى ساعتين بس:mus13: .................. مش شهور:t19:




يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> على العموم يا هيلانه طالما انتى عاوزه تتعلمى الأنيميشن
> مفيش قدامك غير إنك تتعلميها على الصراصير أو الخنافس
> إختارى الأطرى على قلبك وقررى
> لكى حرية الإختيار
> ...



:boxing:


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (10 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صباح السحالى والتعابين :bomb: يا كوبتيك
> أنا فكرتك إقتنعت
> عموماً براحتك ........ انتا حر
> أنا كنت بدور على مصلحتك بس مش اكتر
> ...



  يا شماتة أبله طاظه فيا
:t12::t12::t12::t12::t12:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> يا شماتة أبله طاظه فيا
> :t12::t12::t12::t12::t12:​



بتعلن إنسحابك يعنى ..........أوك

:018A1D~146:


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (10 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بتعلن إنسحابك يعنى ..........أوك
> 
> :018A1D~146:


مش يسطس اللى ينسحب
:act19::act19::act19::act19:​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (10 يوليو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> مش يسطس اللى ينسحب
> :act19::act19::act19::act19:​




*على العموم أنا مقدرة ظروفك كويس و بلتمسلك  العذر *:new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يوليو 2012)

*سؤال بقى بما انك شفت الفيلم بالكامل ...*
*هى الموزة اللى معاه مارجعتش تاخد الجاكيت بتاعها ؟*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (11 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *على العموم أنا مقدرة ظروفك كويس و بلتمسلك  العذر *:new6:


ايه هو حد قالك انى عندى مرض خطير مثلا هتقدرى ظروفى
:nunu0000:


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (11 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سؤال بقى بما انك شفت الفيلم بالكامل ...*
> *هى الموزة اللى معاه مارجعتش تاخد الجاكيت بتاعها ؟*


الموضوع ده تسأل عليه هيلانه علشان هى بتحب الفيلم ده خالص
وأكيد كانت متابعه اخباره
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صباح السحالى والتعابين :bomb: يا كوبتيك
> أنا فكرتك إقتنعت
> عموماً براحتك ........ انتا حر
> أنا كنت بدور على مصلحتك بس مش اكتر
> ...


 
صباح اللى بتغنى يا هيلانة
انا بشوف الفيديو من النحية الفنية . 
وانتى بتشوفى الفيديو من النحية الحشرية
وهو ده الفرق :smil15:

عرفه الانميشن والجرافيك من زمان :t39:  ايه الدليل على كده !!!
اعملى دورة تدريبية وانا هكون اول تلميذ عندك. واقولك يا ابله هيلانة

بش تكون دورة انميشن وجرافيك :nunu0000:... مش دورة *movie maker :gy0000:*اللى بتعملى بيه الفيديوهات والترانيم واللى عرفتك تشتغلى عليه ازاى وتصممى الفيديو فى ساعتين بس :t19: .......... مش شهور :boxing:

لو عوزة برامج اكتر احترافية بدل *movie maker * عندى :gun:

:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يوليو 2012)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> صباح اللى بتغنى يا هيلانة
> انا بشوف الفيديو من النحية الفنية .
> وانتى بتشوفى الفيديو من النحية الحشرية
> وهو ده الفرق :smil15:



صباح ماتت خلاص مابقتش* تغنى* يا كوبتيك 
وانا مش بعرف* أغنى* :t26:
وبطل* تغنى* إنتا عليا:gun: ......... أنا غلبانة و مش قدك :t7:

أنا بشوف الفيديو من كل النواحى مش من ناحية واحدة ........ عرفت بقا الفرق 




> عرفه الانميشن والجرافيك من زمان :t39:  ايه الدليل على كده !!!
> اعملى دورة تدريبية وانا هكون اول تلميذ عندك. واقولك يا ابله هيلانة


للأسف وقتى كلة مشغووووووووول 



> بش تكون دورة انميشن وجرافيك :nunu0000:... مش دورة *movie maker :gy0000:*اللى بتعملى بيه الفيديوهات والترانيم واللى عرفتك تشتغلى عليه ازاى وتصممى الفيديو فى ساعتين بس :t19: .......... مش شهور :boxing:


واخدة بالى كويس........... من الفرق بين النوعين  :gun:
وجميلك فى تعليمى .........حفظتة فى الديب فريزر :smile02



> لو عوزة برامج اكتر احترافية بدل *movie maker * عندى :gun:


كفاية أوى كدة :close_tem
شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ :act31: ــــــــــــكراً


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (11 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> صباح ماتت خلاص مابقتش* تغنى* يا كوبتيك
> وانا مش بعرف* أغنى* :t26:
> وبطل* تغنى* إنتا عليا:gun: ......... أنا غلبانة و مش قدك :t7:
> 
> ...


هو ده الكلاااااااااااااااام
​


----------

